# [RISOLTO]splashutils non compila

## mattylux

salve

e gia da diversi giorni che sto tentando di  installare splashutils nel mio portatile con questo risultato.

```
>> Source configured.icompilare 

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4-r1/work/splashutils-1.5.4.4 ...

make -j5 CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc STRIP=true 

(CDPATH="${ZSH_VERSION+.}:" && cd . && autoheader)

rm -f stamp-h1

touch config.h.in

cd . && /bin/sh ./config.status config.h

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: config.h is unchanged

make --silent all-recursive

Making all in libs

  CONF    libz.a

  CONF    libjpeg.a

  CONF    libfreetype.a

  MAKE    zlib.a

  CONF    libpng.a

  MAKE    libpng.a

  MAKE    libfreetype.a

  MAKE    libjpeg.a

/usr/bin/ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol main; defaulting to 0000000000400200

Making all in src

  CREATE  fbsplash.h

Making all in .

libfbsplash.c: In function 'fbsplash_send':

libfbsplash.c:696:2: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments [-Wformat-security]

libfbsplash.c: In function 'fbsplash_profile':

libfbsplash.c:650:8: warning: ignoring return value of 'fscanf', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

libfbsplash.c: In function 'fbsplash_set_evdev':

libfbsplash.c:615:9: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

libfbsplash.c: In function 'fbsplash_check_sanity':

libfbsplash.c:571:7: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

libfbsplash.c: In function 'fbsplash_cache_cleanup':

libfbsplash.c:498:8: warning: ignoring return value of 'system', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

common.c: In function 'dev_create':

common.c:47:6: warning: ignoring return value of 'read', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

libfbsplash.c: In function 'fbsplash_parse_kcmdline':

libfbsplash.c:177:7: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

libfbsplashrender.c: In function 'vt_cursor_enable':

libfbsplashrender.c:598:7: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

libfbsplashrender.c: In function 'fbsplashr_tty_silent_init':

libfbsplashrender.c:627:8: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

libfbsplashrender.c: In function 'vt_cursor_disable':

libfbsplashrender.c:593:7: warning: ignoring return value of 'write', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

libfbsplashrender.c: In function 'fbsplashr_input_init':

libfbsplashrender.c:216:11: warning: ignoring return value of 'fscanf', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

image.c: In function 'is_png':

image.c:171:7: warning: ignoring return value of 'fread', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

ttf.c: In function 'text_get_output':

ttf.c:676:6: warning: ignoring return value of 'pipe', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

ttf.c:687:6: warning: ignoring return value of 'dup', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

daemon.c: In function 'daemon_start':

daemon.c:652:7: warning: ignoring return value of 'chdir', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

daemon.c: In function 'thf_switch_ttymon':

daemon.c:476:7: warning: ignoring return value of 'read', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-kernel.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-libfbsplash.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-libfbsplashrender.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-fbcon_decor.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-common.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-parse.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-list.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-render.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-image.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-effects.o

  CC      fbcondecor_helper-ttf.o

  CREATE  libfbsplash.pc

daemon.c: In function 'daemon_start':

daemon.c:652:7: warning: ignoring return value of 'chdir', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

daemon.c: In function 'thf_switch_ttymon':

daemon.c:476:7: warning: ignoring return value of 'read', declared with attribute warn_unused_result [-Wunused-result]

  CREATE  libfbsplashrender.pc

  LD      fbcondecor_helper

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lgpm

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [fbsplashctl] Error 1

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   failed to build splashutils

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3086:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="${CC}" STRIP="true" || die "failed to build splashutils";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4-r1/work/splashutils-1.5.4.4'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4-r1/work/splashutils-1.5.4.4'

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4-r1:

 * ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4-r1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   failed to build splashutils

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3086:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake CC="${CC}" STRIP="true" || die "failed to build splashutils";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4-r1/work/splashutils-1.5.4.4'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.4-r1/work/splashutils-1.5.4.4'
```

 non riesco proprio a capire la causa 

ho provato a ricompilare i moduli   revdep-rebuild -L libpng15.so.15  ma niente 

questo: 

  gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.7.3 *

ho provato a cercare in diverse discussioni ma senza alcun risultato..  

```

 emerge --info

Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.7-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2410M_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3897972 total,     50976 free

KiB Swap:    2000056 total,   1772896 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 09 Nov 2013 09:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad matroska mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell splashutils sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lgpm 
```

e con :

```
# USE="gpm" emerge splashutils -a
```

???

----------

## Atmmac

same problem here. I added gpm to my use flags and did a emerge -uDN world and then emerged splashutils to the same error.

----------

## djinnZ

non penso neanche lontanamente ad usarle e non ho idea di quali possano essere le dipendenze ma, dopo aver controllato che non ci sia nulla di strano in /etc/portage che chiede gpm, vedrei più utile provare con un

```
euse -D gpm

emerge -C gpm

emerge -aDNuv @world

emerge --depclean -a

emerge -av @preserved-rebuild

env-update

revdep-rebuild -i
```

 ed eventualmente cercare cruft in etc od in /*/lib* che faccia confondere gli autotools, ricompilare libtool etc. .

----------

## mattylux

 *Quote:*   

> non penso neanche lontanamente ad usarle e non ho idea di quali possano essere le dipendenze ma, dopo aver controllato che non ci sia nulla di strano in /etc/portage che chiede gpm, vedrei più utile provare con un
> 
> Codice:	
> 
> euse -D gpm
> ...

 

grazie risolto

----------

## djinnZ

Risolto come?

Avevi preserved libs?

gpm da qualche parte o in /etc/portage/package.use?

ricompilare libtool?

etc.

Il forum ha senso se riporti anche la soluzione.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## mattylux

ho risolto cosi 

```

euse -D gpm

emerge -C gpm

emerge -aDNuv @world

emerge --depclean -a

emerge -av @preserved-rebuild

env-update

revdep-rebuild -i
```

----------

